# African Dwarf frog with male betta?



## ManInBlack2010

hey do you think they would get along? also would 3.5g tank (filtered and heated) be too small for them to live together?


----------



## ksage505

Betttas and african dwarf frogs usually get along well, but your aquarium is too small for an african dwarf frog. They need a ten gallon.

Edit: Oops, my bad. I'm getting my frogs mixed up here. Clawed need the ten gallons, not dwarfs. Here is a care page on african dwarfs that might help you out. 

http://aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/misc_critters/frog_african_dwarf.htm#top2


----------



## Micho

I would this would not be possible simple due to the fact that ADFs are social beings, meaning they you would need 2+.

I believe in the rule 1 gallon per one frog, they're not very messy and they don't have a huge bioload unlike fish. But yeah, if you had a five gallon you could have done two frogs with one Betta but seeing how you only have 3.5 I wouldn't suggest it.


----------



## BettaMiah

They usually would be okay. Your tank is just fine, but I would test it before you go off and get a frog.


----------



## Ajones108

I don't know about ADFs, but I DO know that Candy-Clawed Frogs (look like white ADFs) will eat any fish smaller than they are. Also, I'm not sure how ADFs will do in an unfiltered tank. My roommate had an ADF in a small, less than 1g critter keeper and the frog died within a week. They might do better in a cycled, filtered, heated tank that is better established.

Then again, she never had a talent for fish keeping...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

http://www.flippersandfins.net/adfcaresheet.htm

http://theaquariumwiki.com/DAF

For the love of god, please do not listen to BettaMiah about the care of ADFs... 

These links will take you to the best websites about the care of ADFs, and they were given to me by experts in the field, a couple of which were vets. 

In a 3.5 gallon tank you could have one frog, the betta will overload the system unless you double your water changes. I would rec recommend that ADFs be kept in nothing smaller than five gallons for a pair, or a frog and the betta. 

ADFs do NOT need to be kept in groups for their health, yes they are social, but they do well by themselves if they are not the only creature in the tank. The only reason people say two or more is because the more you have, the more active they are. 

Please refer to these websites for more detailed info, and PM me if you have any more questions, ive been keeping ADFs for many many years.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Sorry about the double post, but... 




ksage505 said:


> http://aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/misc_critters/frog_african_dwarf.htm#top2



Holy crap... That link has so much WRONG information it makes me cringe... >.<


----------



## ksage505

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Sorry about the double post, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap... That link has so much WRONG information it makes me cringe... >.<


Wow, really? Hmm, I've always had pretty good luck with that website for care info. I don't mean frogs specifically, I've never looked there personally for that. I've mostly used it for information on my cichlids. As far as I am aware, most of the info I got for them on the cichlids was correct and can be supported by other sources. 

Well, sorry for incorrect info! 

What do you think about this website? 

http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/id10.html

I recently got an african clawed frog and read over their information.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

ksage505 said:


> Wow, really? Hmm, I've always had pretty good luck with that website for care info. I don't mean frogs specifically, I've never looked there personally for that. I've mostly used it for information on my cichlids. As far as I am aware, most of the info I got for them on the cichlids was correct and can be supported by other sources.
> 
> Well, sorry for incorrect info!
> 
> What do you think about this website?
> 
> http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/id10.html
> 
> I recently got an african clawed frog and read over their information.


According to my ACF expert friend (i admit i dont know much about ACFs) that is a great site, and one she uses all the time.


----------



## ScurvyGoat

Ello dearies! I be the wonderful ACF friend hehehe! 

I've had ACFs for a couple of years now and learned everything between picking a high end breeder's brain and experience. Early on in my ACF adventures I learned NOT to house ACFs and Oranda goldfish together. That was the day I learned the little stinkers are the froggy equivalent of cockroaches and are bullet proof. 

ADFs are really fun lil guys! I've had them a couple times but I've always had a tough time with them. I'd go 2 in a 5 gallon, 3 in a ten. So a five would be good for a betta and ADF. Just make sure some of the bloodworms get down to it because Bettas will starve a frog by eating all the food. 

Never ever ever put even a baby Clawed Frog in with a baby. They are vacuums and will tear the fins like nobody's business. I personally have two in a 20 while they grow and then they are moving to a 55 I have. ACF should be in minimum 20 gallons, with ten more for each adult frog. I hope to have a little group of 4 in the 55 someday. They are REALLY fun lil guys that will learn to do tricks. My Tupac will zip over and sit in my hand if it's in the tank =3


----------



## dramaqueen

The research I did on ADF's suggested a cycled, filtered tank for them. I knew someone who had 3 in one of those tiny cube things with no heater or filter. Also, if you use a filter make sure it isn't too strong so the frogs don't get caught in it.


----------



## Laki

Okay, so I was wondering (I will read those links in a minute) will it be okay to keep a betta and an adf in a medium kritter keeper with appropriate water changes and what are the pro's and cons of doing so??
I read the betta can starve the frog and even nip at his feet and eyes while he's just lazing about... Is it a good idea to mix them? Or would it be a better idea to get another KK and keep frogs seperate from betta?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Laki said:


> Okay, so I was wondering (I will read those links in a minute) will it be okay to keep a betta and an adf in a medium kritter keeper with appropriate water changes and what are the pro's and cons of doing so??
> I read the betta can starve the frog and even nip at his feet and eyes while he's just lazing about... Is it a good idea to mix them? Or would it be a better idea to get another KK and keep frogs seperate from betta?



The medium KKs are three gallons, yes? That would be alright if you do the right ammount of water changes. The only con with that is that it is about two gallons too small IMHO, but it can work temporarily. They will be in eachother's way all the time. I would say that a large KK (5 gallons) is the best option for a frog and a betta. 

Also the nipping issue may happen no matter what, but it all depends on the attitude of the betta in the end. All of mine have come in contact with ADFs at some point, and only one or two have been aggressive.

If you are worried about the frog starving, simply cup the betta and feed him seperately, eventually he will learn that the cup means food and he will swim right in when you place it in the water.


----------



## Laki

Thanks for the info! I think I'll wait and see what happens with a new apartment first. We're moving like next week. So once we're all settled in I'll see about upping the tank. I was kind of hoping this would be the largest I go for a while. So froggies might have to wait ^^ 

Is it better to have 2 or 3 adf??


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Laki said:


> Thanks for the info! I think I'll wait and see what happens with a new apartment first. We're moving like next week. So once we're all settled in I'll see about upping the tank. I was kind of hoping this would be the largest I go for a while. So froggies might have to wait ^^
> 
> Is it better to have 2 or 3 adf??


Yeah, it is always better to wait and see what happens. XD

If you want two or three you will have to up it to a ten gallon... I recommend five gallons for a pair of frogs, and ten for three/four. Of course that doesnt include the fish, so for two, go for a ten and the betta, and three you would have to hop up to a fifteen. 

They are very social, but do just fine by themselves. The reason it is recommended to have more than one is because they are more active in groups, and actually play with eachother.


----------



## Laki

For sure I think it would be better to get 2 then.. I'm sorry I don't mean to intrude and steal the thread!! To the OP, I apologize!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Hee hee, yep! :3 

Also, sorry to the OP!


----------



## BettaMiah

AFDs, so cute. Remind me of dogs for some reason. <3 I can't wait until I can get mine.


----------



## dramaqueen

I wouldn't mind getting ADF's myself.


----------



## BettaMiah

I know, aren't they adordable?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah but I awant to make sure I have the right size tank to keep them in.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

i've been seriously considering getting some ADF's .. so i do my research and read somewhere (i forget where) that they carry salmonella? anyone know if this is true or false .. and if i should be worried in anyway of this spreading ? or if they need special handling directions so that it's safe? or if this is a complete false .. and i'm worried for nothing? 

also .. do these guys jump up out of the water? 

and .. how well do these guys do with sand substrate? 

and .. are they tropical ? can they live with goldfishies? 

and .. i also read they only eat live foods .. true ? false? =D

thanks a bunch for the infos .. and sorrie for the thread-leech ^_^ .. but i figured i'd ask here instead of making a whole new thread


----------



## Laki

Salmonella, while a serious infection, is not that bad :/ I kept RES turtles for like 12 years and I only ever got sick once. You have to keep the water clean and feed them good food and wash your hands prior and following handling. Should be fine. Kids keep ADF in tiny globe things and they don't get sick off them- though I wish they would so the globe sales would go down :<
They are tropical. So they do well with 78-80F temp. Goldfish are coldwater fish so I wouldn't mix them. 
They don't necessarily need live food. They eat bloodworms and daphnia and all that gross stuff  But I read they need to be fed only foods that sink. You put the food in a terra cotta tray in the bottom and they will find it. They have such poor vision that if you keep other fish with them you have to distract the fish so they don't eat the frog's food!! It could take up to 10 minutes for the frogs to find the food sometimes. :/ 
I wouldn't keep them on sand bc they can get impacted while eating. Gravel that is bigger than their mouths is ideal. 
And yes they can jump quite well. Though they are froggies they are 100% aquatic so they will perish if they jump out (stupid buggers) 

Hope this helps!! (*ps all my info is what I gathered while researching when I wanted them. Though I still want them it will have to wait. So if any of my info needs critique, feel free)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Laki said:


> Salmonella, while a serious infection, is not that bad :/ I kept RES turtles for like 12 years and I only ever got sick once. You have to keep the water clean and feed them good food and wash your hands prior and following handling. Should be fine. Kids keep ADF in tiny globe things and they don't get sick off them- though I wish they would so the globe sales would go down :<
> They are tropical. So they do well with 78-80F temp. Goldfish are coldwater fish so I wouldn't mix them.
> They don't necessarily need live food. They eat bloodworms and daphnia and all that gross stuff  But I read they need to be fed only foods that sink. You put the food in a terra cotta tray in the bottom and they will find it. They have such poor vision that if you keep other fish with them you have to distract the fish so they don't eat the frog's food!! It could take up to 10 minutes for the frogs to find the food sometimes. :/
> I wouldn't keep them on sand bc they can get impacted while eating. Gravel that is bigger than their mouths is ideal.
> And yes they can jump quite well. Though they are froggies they are 100% aquatic so they will perish if they jump out (stupid buggers)
> 
> Hope this helps!! (*ps all my info is what I gathered while researching when I wanted them. Though I still want them it will have to wait. So if any of my info needs critique, feel free)



While most of your info is true and very good, i do have to correct you on the sand point. They do best on sand, because it will pass right through when they feed. Gravel that is too big may trap feet and legs and cause the frog to drown.


----------



## Laki

Oh! Thanks for the clarification! I never owned them actually, all of the above info is what I gathered while doing my own research. So, I must have missed that - or misread it!! Thanks!!


----------



## HatsuneMiku

ooo =D thanks guys for the info ^_^ 

would i be able to keep 3 afd's with a betta in a 10g? also do afd's do well in a sorority tank ? or are they better with 1 male?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

3 ADFs and one betta in a ten gallon is pushing your bioload a bit, but it can be done. I usually say that two frogs are good in a five, and three in a ten, so you have a little bit of space to work with. Generally i suggest 2.5 gallons per male frog, and 3 gallons per female. 

I have never had a frog in a sorority, but judging the way my sorority girls react to food being dropped in, the frog would likely starve to death in short order in a sorority. Best to stick to just a single male that can easily be distracted from the frog's food.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

thank you !! that sounds good =)

how do i tell female frogs from male frogs? .. i don't really trust or want to rely on what the pet store tells me .. @[email protected] we all know how that can go .. keke


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

The easiest way to tell a male from a female ADF is that the males will have a spot under their arms, ranging from just a shade lighter than their color, to bright white. Also females will have a more noticeable tail nub that remains through their life. Females will also grow larger than males.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

thank you very much gizmo ^_^ .. i can't wait to get some ... i've been wishing and researching for a month so far hehe .. i'm considering keeping them in their own tank so they won't have to fight betta for food =)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I have a guide in this section full of more info if you want. And that is always a great idea.  Keeping a tank of just ADFs is what i loved to do, and then i got into bettas... And well i havent gotten another tank for just ADFs in a while. XD So i dont have any currently, but i am thinking about looking for a breeder or a good pet shop around here that will give me healthy frogs.


----------

